# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Havaintoja Helsingin satamien shuttle-kuljetuksista - 2015

## bussifriikki

Hernesaaressa ajoi tänään shuttleliikennettä mm. Amperin 8500LE.

----------


## Wito

Molemmat Amperin korkeat Säffle 8500:t, Reissu Ruoti Scala, Korsisaaren Mercedes Tourismo ja Ventoniemen Volvo. Nämä näin itse Erottajalla tänään.

----------

